# The media's attempt to make the Atlanta murders a hate crime.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The media is all over this latest hate crime. The killer states race had nothing to do with it. Through out history there are several serials killers who targeted prostitutes. None were called HATE crimes although they most certainly were and this had nothing to do with race. Unless you think about these poor women most likely sex trafficked victims which they all could have been. 

The media wants to label us all and are trying to do their best to create a divide among races, a us against them and it really doesn't exit. Ask yourself why they keep pushing this agenda down America's throat. Because a nation divided is easier to control? I hate national news media and hate that some people still think they are honest. They must have asked that police captain 3 times if it was a hate crime, he kept saying no. Ugh, rant of the day over. On the plus side I got the stimulus check and added a lot to my long term food storage and that does make me a little happier.

Denver Prostitute Killer


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is a byproduct of "identify politics". If enough categories can be created and assigned, we can start to see patterns inherent in the system, and correct them.
That's the philosophy, anyways.
They use characteristics to determine groupings. The flaw in this is, if you continue to characterize people more and more granularly, you don't create more and more groups. No. Instead, you end up with "individuality".
We'll see how long their philosophy continues down the rabbit hole before they have to divert away to avoid that truth-bomb at the end.

For now, the grouping suffices to achieve their end goal: "The system must be deconstructed." 
Racism works well for this purpose.
Racism must be assigned when the group characteristics make it easy.
If they had all been women of different races, then he would have been labeled a misogynist instead, and Trump would still have been blamed.
Emphasize the facts which fit the narrative.
"This is the way."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Cherokee County police spokesman has already been fired for not "taking this seriously" because he would not say it was racially motivated.
The Atlanta newspaper is seriously left leaning, has been for decades now. They have story after story after story on this.
www.ajc.com


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Considering the victim’s profession, wouldn’t this more accurately fall under the “love crime” category?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Considering the victim’s profession, wouldn’t this more accurately fall under the “love crime” category?


Thats a big 10-No, Pig Pen! I highly doubt "love" is involved in the interaction with these Boom-Boom Zipper-Head No Money No Honey gals

Just a guess...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Those murdered souls were in a rough, hard and dangerous profession, and the news types know that. 
Since they know that, then they are lying inveterates, and they are committed enemies of the truth.
The reporters are bigger whores than the doomed souls, that were in the massage parlors.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

It gets better. Las Vegas Metro Police department had a spokesman announce "Credible Threats" against the Asian community following the shooting the other day. He herded out half dozen Asians as a backdrop.
This really pissed me off. There was no credible threat, even the spokesman said there has been no anti-Asian violence in Las Vegas, and he failed to mention the shooter targeted sex workers not Asians. And he failed to mention some of those killed were non-Asian.
The progressives are painting a narrative that Trump supporters hate Asians because Trump called Covid the China virus.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Biden is traveling to Georgia today to visit with Asian community leaders to whip up his base and push for gun control.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> It gets better. Las Vegas Metro Police department had a spokesman announce "Credible Threats" against the Asian community following the shooting the other day. He herded out half dozen Asians as a backdrop.
> This really pissed me off. There was no credible threat, even the spokesman said there has been no anti-Asian violence in Las Vegas, and he failed to mention the shooter targeted sex workers not Asians. And he failed to mention some of those killed were non-Asian.
> The progressives are painting a narrative that Trump supporters hate Asians because Trump called Covid the China virus.


Disgusting the way these Liberal/Marxists are using humans as props.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but I've noticed recently that the presidents jet hasn't been using the AF1 call sign when Biden has been traveling.
In contrast, when Mrs. Harris visited Vegas, her jet did use the call sign AF2 as it normally would.
I wonder why that is???

*[TIN FOIL HAT ALERT]*
Perhaps Biden isn't actually on the plane, maybe it's a double...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Disgusting the way these Liberal/Marxists are using humans as props.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is sick and twisted to take a human tragedy, such as the murders, and use it for political ends.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> It gets better. Las Vegas Metro Police department had a spokesman announce "Credible Threats" against the Asian community following the shooting the other day. He herded out half dozen Asians as a backdrop.
> This really pissed me off. There was no credible threat, even the spokesman said there has been no anti-Asian violence in Las Vegas, and he failed to mention the shooter targeted sex workers not Asians. And he failed to mention some of those killed were non-Asian.
> The progressives are painting a narrative that Trump supporters hate Asians because Trump called Covid the China virus.


The cop looks and sounds like a willing stooge: he is probably more of a politician, than he is a officer of the law. 

What credible threats? What are those dunces trying to pull off? Maybe officer donut wants a bigger budget.
There have been individual attacks upon Asians in California, by imbeciles that should have been shot dead.
And that would have settled some punks down, so let them blow the attacker away, and that’s one less problem.

BTW: the us in my house is:
Its me and my .40 S&W.
And it’s me and my .45 Auto.
And it’s me and my .357 Mag.

I don’t need a gaggle of doofus’ around me, I am pretty potent on my own.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Disgusting the way these Liberal/Marxists are using humans as props.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And this should surprise no one... 

welcome to the new world comrade.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a slam dunk for the left and critical race the Rory. A white male by definition is racist. Women and Asians are oppressed minorities. To the left that’s all you need to consider for a hate crime.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Yellow journalism, MSM lies, fake media, social justice.. They are hammering their thought police onto the American Public.. Its not going to end, unless the left gets WOKE.


----------

